# used 2 1/2 " anglehead



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

looking for a used 2 1/2" anglehead brand not real important wanna try a new system pm me what you got and how much thanks


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> looking for a used 2 1/2" anglehead brand not real important wanna try a new system pm me what you got and how much thanks


I have a 2.5 DM, but it's not for sale, especially to someone who cheers for the Low life Boston Bruins









So which type of system are you going to test, secrets must be shared:yes:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ill overlook the bruins comment:furious:but I've been using a 3"anglehead than a 3 1/2 the finish is good but I feel like the 3"ends up with hollow spotsI think the two 1/2 will be faster to run and fuller


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

By the way last game bruins 5-2 leafs suck:tt2::tt2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> By the way last game bruins 5-2 leafs suck











The 2.5 seems to float/fill more, but it does leave more spit lines, not a big deal, they sand off easy b/c the mud you used was runny to install. Some don't like it b/c it makes your work look messy at first, so if your one of those fussy wussy tapers, you may not like the lines, but I doubt your that fussy since your a bruins fan:whistling2:.

I have a attitude of "you pay me for how my finished product looks , not how I get there so".......


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Still looking for a 2 1/2 " anglehead. If anybody has one they don't use want or like and how much you want.


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Been doing the 2.5 DM and 3.5 NS for a while now. I like it.

Also a Bruins fan.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Square Foot said:


> Been doing the 2.5 DM and 3.5 NS for a while now. I like it.
> 
> Also a Bruins fan.


Same system that PA/we use. I really need to get my heads dialed in like his


----------

